# Gun cleaning



## Wax (Dec 1, 2010)

There are so many products for gun cleaning, it flat out amazes me. I've always just bought Hoppes No. 9 solvent and their lubricating oil, but my bottles are empty again.

I was at my local Dunham's today to get some new stuff, and there's Remington, Hoppes, Winchester...there's spray bottles, regular bottles, aerosol cans....there's dry lubricant, lubricating oils....

I have handguns, shotguns, rifles, and a muzzleloader. If I want the best solution for one cleaning agent for all and one lubricant agent for all, what would you suggest?


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Hoppes No. 9


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a multi step process in cleaning. First I use a Shooter's Choice MR7 wetted patch with the proper jag. After several patches most of the carbon residue is removed.

Then I take a bronze brush wetted with MR7 and run it thru the bore several times. Returning to the jag with patches & MR7 pretty well cleans the bore.

Next, any copper residue is removed using Shooter's Choice Copper Remover on a patched jag. Any bueish green residue on the patch is indicative of copper being removed. It may take several patches before the patches come out clean, Then run a few more MR7 patches thru.

Finally, a few patches with Rem Oil will protect the bore.

I've found that matching the bore with the proper jag and patch takes some experimenting. A set of jags and a large selection of various sizes of patches is a good idea.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

The product isn't as important as the cleaning itself, but don't get too anal retentive about the barrel unless you target shoot for money or something. The barrel is dirty from the first shot. It's more important to keep the junk out of the action and other areas. And don't over oil as it attracts dirt. I use remington dry lube for actions and hoppes bench rest for the barrel. Basic remington oil for everything else. If you want the barrel clean right now, try sweets 7.62, but don't breath it and don't let it sit. For pistols I use gunscrubber to get the basic gunk out of the way before a more thorough cleaning. I have been trying clp for pistol cleanup after the gunscrubber and it seems to work ok. If you want the latest then frog lube seems to be the rage. Bottom line in my opinion is that you need several cleaners/oils.

Footnote - I use an otis kit for all rifle barrels instead of rods for what that's worth.


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

Im a big fan of Hoppes #9 as well. As for lubrication and protection...i go nowhere without RemOil with teflon. 
Im a Civil War reenactor and I have been in all kinds of weather (rain, mist, sleet and high humidity) with my Armi-Sport 1853 Enfield. All the guys in my company always ask why my musket never has any rust on it after a weekend of rain, mud and sweat. I tell them my secret is RemOil with teflon. The barrel looks just like the day I bought it....inside and out! I use RemOil on all my firearms...and never had a single problem or rust pit.

Captn---

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Sweets 7.62 for copper removal and Gunzilla for the rest.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Many target guys clean once every 200 shots or so. 

I'm still trying to figure out a good plan.

Sweets is loved by many but will ruin some SS barrels.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

If you want to keep it simple, you can do everything except remove copper with Break Free CLP. I have reduced my gun cleaning stuff to an Otis kit, a bottle of Break Free, and a copper solvent. You don't really need 10 different products to do a good job.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

SL80 said:


> If you want to keep it simple, you can do everything except remove copper with Break Free CLP. I have reduced my gun cleaning stuff to an Otis kit, a bottle of Break Free, and a copper solvent. You don't really need 10 different products to do a good job.


I used to use, until I couldnt find it anymore was Castrol Field Scrubber/Cleaner (CLP) and currently use Hoppe's and Remoil w/teflon. Going to have to try some Break Free! 

BTW - Anyone a fan of using Bore-Snakes? I've been using them for quite a few years and find them to be quick and easy for a quick cleaning and they seem to do an adequate job. I started using them on my shotguns and now have several for my rifles.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> TW - Anyone a fan of using Bore-Snakes? I've been using them for quite a few years and find them to be quick and easy for a quick cleaning and they seem to do an adequate job. I started using them on my shotguns and now have several for my rifles.


Love them. They work great on everything, BUT if you shoot a lot of plain lead CB's in a .22 you really need a bronze brush to get it clean.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

ESOX said:


> Love them. They work great on everything, BUT if you shoot a lot of plain lead CB's in a .22 you really need a bronze brush to get it clean.


I used to use them on my slug gun. They seem good in theory, and they feel like they are doing a good job. One day I ran a clean boresnake with solvent through my barrel, then ran a wet patch through with an Otis jag. Holy crap was that barrel still dirty. I couldn't believe how much stuff was still in there. No more boresnake for me.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I've never used or owned a bore snake. Seeing as how I have a ste of the best cleaning rods in the industry. Can you explain to me how they could possibly quick? I just don't understand the quickness.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Hoppe's no. 10. :lol:

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Clean you favorite rifle so a clean dry patch comes out spotless. Then run a clean patch through it with some Iosso bore cleaner and you will swear that you must not have cleaned your firearm prior to storage. It is the best product on the market for a really clean barrel. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

any body ever use starting fluid to blow out grime\dirt out of yr shotgun???


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Guppy said:


> any body ever use starting fluid to blow out grime\dirt out of yr shotgun???


Brake parts cleaner is great. Yes I've done that quite a bit. Followed up by tri-flow then use an air nozzle to blow the excess off and wipe down with a cloth.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Guppy said:


> any body ever use starting fluid to blow out grime\dirt out of yr shotgun???


Also known as Naptha, can be bought in 1 quart bottles or maybe larger? I've never tried it but it may helkp to clean powder fouling? Although I know its not nearly as effective as commercially made gun cleaners, and would have no effect on copper fouling.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Jim..47 said:


> I've never used or owned a bore snake. Seeing as how I have a ste of the best cleaning rods in the industry. Can you explain to me how they could possibly quick? I just don't understand the quickness.


...here you go sir! 

http://www.cabelas.com/cleaning-kits-accessories-hoppes-boresnake-2.shtml

Hoppe's BoreSnake
Combines cleaning steps in one pass 
Just one pass needed 
Lightweight and compact 
No exposed metal to damage rifling 
The Bore Snake is definitely the world's fastest bore cleaner. Crafted with a series of built-in brushes, it combines all the cleaning processes into one simple step, effectively cleaning your bore in a single pass. First, an initial floss area brushes the action then removes loose grit and debris in the bore prior to the main scrubbing. Finally, the main floss, with 160 times more floss than a standard cleaning patch, super-scrubs the bore to a mirror-like finish. Brass-weighted drop-through cord slips easily down the barrel, simply grasp and pull cord through the barrel - one pull through does it all. Lightweight and compact, it's easy to take to even the most remote hunting destination. There's no exposed metal to damage the rifling or crown, and no assembly is required. And it is solvent safe, washable and reusable hundreds of times. Available for rifles, shotguns and pistols.


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

Guppy said:


> any body ever use starting fluid to blow out grime\dirt out of yr shotgun???


Non-chlorinated brake cleaner. AKA gun scrubber. I wouldn't use starting fluid as it's a touch flammable for my taste.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Burksee! Looks good, but I'll stick to my old rods and patches.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I will use carb cleaner or brake cleaner, they both seem to do well. In a long days shooting I will run a bore snake through with a shot of one of the two cleaners every 50- 100 rounds.(for pistols & rifles) Shotguns can go hundreds of rounds before they see a snake, but I always run a snake through any gun before it is put away.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ESOX said:


> ........but I always run a snake through any gun before it is put away.


Gospel for sure!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

So I'm an old foggie, but I want to know how many of these snakes do you need to do a truely good job for 1 gun and 1 caliber only?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Jim..47 said:


> So I'm an old foggie, but I want to know how many of these snakes do you need to do a truely good job for 1 gun and 1 caliber only?


I have several, and only for the guns/calibers I shoot the most. One in 20 gauge and one in 12 for the shot guns. One for the .22/.223's, one that works for the .223/.243's and one that works on all the 30 calibers. Again, its not a knock against a rod, brush and patch cleaning its all about the convenience and speed.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Burksee said:


> I have several, and only for the guns/calibers I shoot the most. One in 20 gauge and one in 12 for the shot guns. One for the .22/.223's, one that works for the .223/.243's and one that works on all the 30 calibers. Again, its not a knock against a rod, brush and patch cleaning its all about the convenience and speed.


 
Ahh, I wondered when you would get around to speed. But I won't preach my old ways. Just don't forget to get out the old brush and jag once in a while. They will forgive you.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I too have one for the calibers I will shoot a lot of in a sitting ( 9MM, .22, .223, .308, 20 & 12ga.) The stuff I don't shoot dozens at a time like 7x57 I still use patches, brushes & bore guides.


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

Jim..47 said:


> Ahh, I wondered when you would get around to speed. But I won't preach my old ways. Just don't forget to get out the old brush and jag once in a while. They will forgive you.


We don't. But when I was shooting trap I would use the snake when I got home at night. And every few months I would do a complete job with jags and the like.


----------

